# Buff Orpington and Domique cross Roo, hatchlings



## AshleyatSuperiorFarms (Nov 21, 2020)

I know very little about genetics of chickens,
We have a group of eggs hatching from our flock of buff Orpington and a Dominique cross rooster.
Out of the five that have hatched we have noticed two of them sort of gray looking,
Could that mean they are roosters? What does this different coloring mean? I'll attach photos of hatchlings and our Roo


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not necessarily. If they were Silkies and were from white parents I'd tell you yes, they're males. But that's Silkie color genetics which are very different from other breeds. 

Chances are they're color will change considerably as they molt out their baby fluff so it's a wait and see what they'll ultimately be. 

I love the color, I hope they keep it.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Not necessarily. If they were Silkies and were from white parents I'd tell you yes, they're males. But that's Silkie color genetics which are very different from other breeds.
> 
> Chances are they're color will change considerably as they molt out their baby fluff so it's a wait and see what they'll ultimately be.
> 
> I love the color, I hope they keep it.


Yes, interesting color.


----------

